# Autonomous walking building😛



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Those Chinese 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cal-legs-new-location-building-preserved.html


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Those Chinese
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cal-legs-new-location-building-preserved.html


I think Elon Musk is right and the great Bill Gates will be proven wrong. They don't like each other( Elon doesn't get along with any Billionaire &#128539....in the next decade or two , jobs will evaporate at a high rate&#128557;


----------

